# command prompt will not open in safe mode with command prompt



## cwtech (Jun 8, 2015)

I am repairing a laptop for a friend and I need to access windows in safe mode and the owner has forgotten the password to the main user. I tried logging on with the administrator profile in safe mode but it is not showing up so I was going to use command prompt in safe mode with command prompt but command prompt will not open when I boot that option. Does anyone have any hints for me to figure this out?


----------



## Caring1 (Jun 8, 2015)

Command prompt is only accessible from the Administrative Profile, this is to prevent general users from accessing and bypassing controls.
One method is to remove the drive and connect it to another system.


----------



## RCoon (Jun 8, 2015)

Download Hirens Boot CD.
Burn Hirens Boot CD.
Boot from Hirens Boot CD.
Run Password remover.

Problem solved.

http://www.hirensbootcd.org/resetting-windows-password/


----------



## puma99dk| (Jun 8, 2015)

RCoon said:


> Download Hirens Boot CD.
> Burn Hirens Boot CD.
> Boot from Hirens Boot CD.
> Run Password remover.
> ...



Yeh or another program, i got a couple i use at work and one i can recommand for Windows 8/8.1 is "Passcape Software Reset Windows Password" it even takes the online microsoft account that's linked with ur Windows and change password on that one (only locally ofc).

I had a couple of users that couldn't access their Windows bcs of problems and this one helped me out.


----------



## dorsetknob (Jun 8, 2015)

RCoon said:


> Download Hirens Boot CD.
> Burn Hirens Boot CD.
> Boot from Hirens Boot CD.
> Run Password remover.
> ...



"Then put Hirens Boot CD into your PC CD/DVD diagnostic toolkit/ storage for later use"


----------



## cwtech (Jun 8, 2015)

Caring1 said:


> Command prompt is only accessible from the Administrative Profile, this is to prevent general users from accessing and bypassing controls.
> One method is to remove the drive and connect it to another system.



Would I just follow the same steps within safe mode after hooking up to the other system?


----------



## Caring1 (Jun 9, 2015)

Hook it up, perform a scan so you don't get nasties on the connected computer, then you can access all files that you may want to save.
If you want to remove the password then use the method already given by previous posters, Hirens Boot disc.
My method of connecting to another computer will only allow access to files so you can remove them prior to a format of the drive.


----------

